# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Timbrado game με φωνές στο facebook

## orion

*Οί φίλοι μας οι Αμερικάνοι (Ισπανοαμερικάνοι για την ακρίβεια) timbradistas http://timbradoespanol.com έφτιαξε κάτι ιδιαίτερο και πρωτοπόρο... ένα παιχνίδι για τις φωνές  timbrado στο facebook...
απλά ακόμα θέλει λίγο δουλίτσα... έχουν κάνει και μια ελληνική version αλλά θα το δουλέψουμε να γίνει καλύτερο με το φίλο που το  στήνει... 
εγώ έπαιξα αλλά στα ελληνικά δεν καταχώρισε τη βαθμολογία μου  και με πήγε πάτο ίσως να μην παίζει σωστά στα ελληνικα... χαχαχαχα

 για δοκιμάστε το και πείτε εντυπώσεις και σχόλια για βελτίωση να τα μεταφέρω στο φίλο...  


https://apps.facebook.com/timbrado_g...arch&ref=br_tf*

----------

